# A few months ago Firefox began to give me fits.



## Gryphonette (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it crashing for anyone else?

Sometimes I can go a day or so without having it happen, while other times it crashes in rapid succession.

Annoys the livin' daylights out of me.

Tried Flock by Mozilla and it was better, but still crashed occasionally.

I'm using the 2.0.0.13 version with Vista Home Basic. For months after getting my computer I had no problems; it began suddenly, though I couldn't think of any particular program I'd loaded that might be causing a conflict.

Went so far as to delete it and re-install, except apparently info's stored in the registry for when I re-installed it, it started up as if the deletion had never occurred. 

BTW, when I say it crashes, I mean suddenly I get the little blue swirly thing, the page goes light and sort of opaque-ish, then here comes the blue box advising me that Firefox has ceased working and will now shut down. Oh, and Windows will search for an answer and let me know if there is one, though since I never hear anything, presumably there's not.

I'll delete virtually any program I've got - or an add-on - if it'll stop Firefox from locking up and shutting down, but I've deleted several programs, to no avail.

Is it just me? Or is anyone else having the same trouble?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried Firefox 3 Beta 5? Has worked well for me...


----------



## danmpem (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you running it on your Acer?


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 5, 2008)

Firefox 3 Beta 5 working OK for me. Firefox 2 used to crash occasionally for me; I have a habit of having 20+ tabs open, which seemed to be part of the problem. Opera works well, doesn't crash much.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 5, 2008)

Yup. It doesn't happen on the desktop that has XP.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 5, 2008)

I looked at that a week or so ago but apparently very few add-ons work with it, and I do have some I use an awful lot and rely upon.

If I'm going to lose 'em, I almost might as well use the IE7, which doesn't crash on me like this.

Did I read somewhere, though, that one can have _both_ FF2 and FF3 installed?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 5, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> I looked at that a week or so ago but apparently very few add-ons work with it, and I do have some I use an awful lot and rely upon.
> 
> If I'm going to lose 'em, I almost might as well use the IE7, which doesn't crash on me like this.
> 
> Did I read somewhere, though, that one can have _both_ FF2 and FF3 installed?



Yup - that is how I am operating at this time.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool! Thanks so much.

I'll try that, then.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 5, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Yup. It doesn't happen on the desktop that has XP.



Then the problem is Vista.


----------

